# First Time Out - .380 PPK range report



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey everyone. In July I got a S&W PPK in .380. At the time I went out and shot a couple mags. Then I moved to LA. I did a whole lot of other stuff but other stuff isn't shooting. Finally today I got my little gun out the range for it's first _real_ workout.

I shot 100 rounds of cheapo FMJ and 20 rounds of corbon JHP self-defense ammo. In 120 rounds, I had 2 failures to eject. Both times, the spent cases were still above the live round when it tried to go into the chamber. Kinda strange, anyone know what might cause that? Both instances were the hot corbon ammo.

Here's the results. Range and number of rounds are marked on each target. The one shot with the CorBon is marked, too.

































I love this little gun. I think I'd like to get it some nice grips soon.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like your doing just fine with your new gun. Without seeing and shooting a pistol it's just a shot in the dark as to what might be wrong. Mark your mags and see if it's the same mag where you have the jam. I wouldn't worry to much about till you get another couple of hundred rounds through it. Good luck.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I wouldn't worry to much about till you get another couple of hundred rounds through it. Good luck.


That's kind of what I was thinking. This only makes 170 rounds through it.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Does the PPK have a windage adjustable rear sight???

hahaha...

Nice shooting


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> Does the PPK have a windage adjustable rear sight???
> 
> hahaha...
> 
> Nice shooting


It doesn't, but I'm not so sure that's the gun. The shots where I felt really good about not jerking the trigger, et cetera were the ones that were more centered. I should shoot it off a sandbag next time out.


----------

